# Guy just offered $3600 cash for my bike



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

The problem is it was done in front of my wife 06 Built SRA..no new bikes either, guns yes bikes no.... what do I do???? I want to go to _*MudMuckers*_ next month Oct 21 ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yikes thats a hard choice bro. If I was hard up for cash I'd sell mine, but otherwise it ain't going anywhere. I had to sell an 07 650 SRA that I bought new because I got in a bind...let it go for $2500. I regretted it everday after that, but I did what needed to be done. If you are a regular rider then I believe you'll miss it very much and will end up buying another one down the road....the part that sucks is that you've already sunk lots of time and money into this one to make it yours and you're not going to get all that back....you'd have to start all over again. You'll really be kicking yourself for missing that ride next month while all your buds are out there. But final decision is up to you...I don't know if you need the money, or want something else right now, or if it was just the offer that got ya thinking about all this.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

No not a money thing, the wife hates the bike big time. I get to hear it every time I ride, and lately that's not a whole lot. The bike has Sat for months with no rides. I love it but think it deserves a better home. I asked the guy if he could hold off a month and he said tomorrow. Impulse buyer I guess. Well I think I'm going to put the sign on her at the event and skip this guy. Hope I didn't do this wrong. Have 6goung with to the mud next month. Calling all Fl.boys. let's make this a best last 4 me...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

And it was the offer, that made me think many I should find a hobby my girl likes so we stay closer. She likes guns. I picked up a Walther pk380 for her last week...ATV gone would mean another AR. In the closet...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine hates my brute too bro...don't feel bad. Even now that she has her own to ride she still hates mine. She's jealous of it lmao(she's told me so) She tells me all the time she wants me to sell both brutes.... cant just sell hers, mine has to go too. NOT! I have at least double tied into building my brute as what I might be lucky to get back out of it if I ever decided to sell, no way I'm gonna throw all that away. I understand where you're coming from about not riding too. Even though I would enjoy going riding every weekend, its usually only once a month....sometimes once or twice in a two month period that I actually get to go. And then theres a difference too on how I ride.....if she tags along we gotta do the baby stuff cuz she gets pissy if we go through any deep mud or off camber situations. So when I do get to go with just the guys its ballz to the wall :rockn:
I guess in your situation MAYBE you'd be happier with the new AR in the closet....I love guns myself and have a quite extensive list of ones that I'd like to buy. Been collecting them with the help of my dad and stepdad since I was 13, an now at age 24 I have 33 shotguns/rifles and just barely starting on my pistol collection. NEVER CAN HAVE TOO MANY GUNS.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

It's a hard decision especially that your girl doesn't like the bike. My chick was like that and she got over it, now she's getting over the fact that I have a gun and my concealed license. But not all girls hate these things. I wish I can make it out next ride but I still have to put the lift on. I would never sell my bike unless I really really need too and then it still will be hard putting her up for sale.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

If you feel its a good price or in the range you want id sell now ive been trying to sell my kfx and it seems impossible even offered to sell for less then I wanted cause I need the money


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

lol when my fiance is asked where im at when im at a ride, she replys "hes with his other woman" lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Not a money issue for me it's more of a (when we argue about anything. she pulls out the BRUIT card):haha:you spent$$$$etc. I keep some HK's and AR's etc also have a CWP. shoot competitively IDPA. (*Speedman*) would def recommend this if you like handguns. will give you real world experience and let you know how bad or good you really are under stress and pressure. So I turned this guy down. the bike is sharp, looks like a super clean hunting rig, don't think selling would be a problem. wanting to meet some of my brothers in Mud [email protected]_* MudMuckers*_...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You sure your wife and my gf ain't related? Lol, sounds just like what I hear.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

X2 on that bro we might be dealing with triplets lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

YEAH, put that out there . knew I couldn't be the only one to hear that crap. had a jeep, she hated it, had a boat, cost too much. Guys need an outlet..._*nag*_ free.:aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4:


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Good luck with all this guys I've been married 30 years and still on rare occasion hear it. However I did get the time together riding thing nipped in the bud early on. Took her with me twice and scared the poo out of her, never asked to go again. LOL


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

She won't go. hates the woods scared stiff of everything ATV and 4 the record 15 years marrie with kids here. it is endless. funny how girlfriends love everything you do till ya marry them. well keeping the bike till after this next ride then Ill figure all this mess out. Maby Ill sell the bike and get 2 more, my girls would love the sport. HAHAHAA!!:bigok:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

signed an sealed marrage licence= the end of man rights


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like what I was going through (Never Again! Thread in Mudpit) until she finally realized there's no point in complaining because I refuse to sell it! Of course there's a lot more to my story but end result: everyone needs SOMETHING to keep themselves occupied every now and again, be it Brute fever or guns.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

:agreed::agreed::agreed:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Bruits are expensive but Divorce is more expensive, please ladies...we need to keep our sanity and if taking our aggression to the woods is the worst we do than consider yourself to be in a good relationship....if it ain't broke don't fix it...


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Bruits are expensive but Divorce is more expensive, please ladies...we need to keep our sanity and if taking our aggression to the woods is the worst we do than consider yourself to be in a good relationship....if it ain't broke don't fix it...


Amen to that brother! Yeah, my wife tries to give me crap about how expensive my bike was and all the money I still spend on it blah blah blah. I just remind her how I work just as hard than her for our money and we need the little things to make us sane. She complains about everything I do and buy. It's the nature of a woman. After 20 years it's getting a little better finally!! Lol. Took too **** long!

Spent nine years beating my body to **** in M1 tanks in the military so I always tell her that that makes me deserve my fun all the more. Hahaha, she doesn't buy it!!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm LUCKY, My Wife LOVES to Ride, Shoot Guns, Snowmobile, Even Rides Her Own Harley


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm LUCKY, My Wife LOVES to Ride, Shoot Guns, Snowmobile, Even Rides Her Own Harley
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ummm how many years? the BS. starts around 6-7


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

brute574 said:


> I'm LUCKY, My Wife LOVES to Ride, Shoot Guns, Snowmobile, Even Rides Her Own Harley


Lucky bastard!!! My wife rides with me from time to time but wouldn't go so far to say she loves it. 

It gets painful for me too because if I punch it and go too fast for her she'll twist my nipples until I scream out in pain for all other riders with us to hear and get a good laugh out of.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

She Ride the Grizz, And Runs As Fast As I do. On Jet Ski's And Snowmobiles She Will Run With Me. Out Runs Most Of my Friends On Snowmobiles, as She Rides a Mach-Z


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

rub it in bro..rub it in:nutkick:....LOL


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

If I really Want to Rub it in, i would Tell you She is 5' 122# Size 4 with 34F Taa Taa's. LOVE my Wife


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Roboquad said:


> I'm LUCKY, My Wife LOVES to Ride, Shoot Guns, Snowmobile, Even Rides Her Own Harley
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ummm how many years? the BS. starts around 6-7


8 Years


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for *"NOT"* rubbing it in...hahaa


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I had this ordeal too a few tears back, I told her I was going to sell the brute and take on drinking and drugs as another hobby to pass time, still riding the brute!!!!!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

:agreed::agreed:


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

brute574 said:


> If I really Want to Rub it in, i would Tell you She is 5' 122# Size 4 with 34F Taa Taa's. LOVE my Wife



How 'bout some pic's Brute574?

:mischievous:


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

More Pics are Posted under Other Half


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

WOW!!!! Lucky man!!! Thanks for the pic dude!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I say keep the Brute and Get rid of the wife:flames:

LOL easier said than done that must be a tough decision!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine asked me to choose between her and my 400... I told her "youre not gonna like the answer to this one..." lol. She hasnt asked me again. True story


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife ever asks me to sell the Brute; I'm selling her car first. 

Once shes using the transit then maybe Ill throw her the keys to the Brute to see what she likes better.

LOL


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Robo, I feel ya pain bro.. It will be 6 yrs this Oct I have been married. I have it figured out finally. It doesn't really matter what hobby you take on, if you are anything like me.. I give 110% to the hobby and I can be sometimes, well, obsessed in it you can say.

She will always get pissy at me when I am out in the garage turning a wrench or a part shows up for said hobby. But she loves to ride when it comes to the day to go ride. It is just the in-between episodes when I get the frown's and cold dinner.
I have done the jetski's, mtn bikes, drag racing (foxbody mustang) that hobby almost made me a divorced man.. Got kinda sneaky with cash and spent 18k on building one helluva nasty mustang. She called it my gold diggin Biznitch.

Just have to remember that marriage is a chess game and not a game of checkers.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

:agreed::agreed::agreed::agreed:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Just have to remember that marriage is a chess game and not a game of checkers*......................you hit that on the head. we for some reason start playing checkers no knowing they are playing chess....check mate
ok so she said she would love to learn the gun thing, so 3 weeks ago I picked her up a little Walther pk380 for plinking...She has not even touched it....The conversation wen't something like," if you sell the bike I will go shooting with you every weekend." :hmmm:gonna have to call BS on that one, since she didn't even care to look at the gun.. as I said b4, not sure what to do but for now the bike stays.....oh and as stated above, been married 15 years, "LONG GAME" haha...


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

My Wife Carrys a S7W .357 or her PPK/S at all times. I know Rubbing it in again


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I shoot IDPA. something you guys should try.
Mine is H&K40:247111: for fun, she wants to start. I think?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Roboquad said:


> *Just have to remember that marriage is a chess game and not a game of checkers*......................, "LONG GAME" haha...


 Monopoly around my house and "I AM THE BANKER!"


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

but if you loose she takes PARK PLACE...LOL....kidding , good to know, didn't want to make this a wife bashing thread. makes me laugh though. we all have the same issues. and some of us even admit it....


----------

